# My Spec V Went to the Dentist :-D



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well I got my car back after getting some dental work. It dynoed 239whp on a Dyno Dynamics dyno at 8psi after about 1.5 hours of tuning. These pics are from the Hot Import Nights show this past weekend in Chicago where I introduced all the new goodies. Anyhow I figured I would just post them up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Really, really nice car...........but who are you? lol.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow niiiice :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i dig it :jawdrop: like the black emblem and those wheels!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Very clean. Good job.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clean work. i like it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That's a mad tite Spec 5 yo although 239 WHP on 8 PSI seems a bit low. What kit/trim turbo are you running?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Zac said:


> That's a mad tite Spec 5 yo although 239 WHP on 8 PSI seems a bit low. What kit/trim turbo are you running?


Nah thats about right


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Nah thats about right


there are several with turbos pushing high 200s and low 300's.

That does seem a bit low.

very hot by the way!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> there are several with turbos pushing high 200s and low 300's.
> 
> That does seem a bit low.
> 
> very hot by the way!


Well most of those higher numbers are on a DynoJet which reads higher than a Mustang dyno and a Dyno Dynamics dyno. I will be taking it to a place that has a DynoJet here shortly to get different numbers.

And I believe it is a T3/T04 50 trim but I am not positive. It is the same turbo that is packaged with all the PTI kits cause I got my kit from Jamie at PTI.

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OneFastStanza said:


> Well most of those higher numbers are on a DynoJet which reads higher than a Mustang dyno and a Dyno Dynamics dyno. I will be taking it to a place that has a DynoJet here shortly to get different numbers.
> 
> And I believe it is a T3/T04 50 trim but I am not positive. It is the same turbo that is packaged with all the PTI kits cause I got my kit from Jamie at PTI.
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments


That explains it. I cant wait to see the dynojet numbers and awesome buildup all around.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice. Everything looks good and the work that went into it definitely shows. The finished product looks real clean and smooth.


----------

